# Within 1 hr drive of Jefferson



## kbare77 (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking for land within an hr or so of the city of Jefferson. Will treat your land with highest respect. Please call or text if you have something 706 247 9701

Thanks


----------



## kbare77 (Jun 13, 2017)

bump


----------



## kbare77 (Jul 5, 2017)

movin up


----------



## Ironhead (Aug 3, 2017)

We have 2 openings in Oglethorpe county. 1000 acres. 10 members. Camp with water & electricity.


----------

